# ترنيمة جذبتَني بحبك رائعة - للمرنم نزار فارس



## بنت النعمة (10 نوفمبر 2007)

انا احبها كثيرا , اتمنى ان تعجبكم.
اسم الترنيمةجذبتَني بحبك)http://www.talimmasihi.com/minkouliboustan_sonds_2.htm#1

اتمنى انى وضعت الرابط بشكل جيدز


----------



## بنت النعمة (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رائعة للمرنم نزار فارس*

*سلام و نعمة,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

أرى انها لم تعجب احدا
أنها اول مشاركاتي. ولا احد يجيب.:act23::thnk0001:
انا امزح .:giveup:​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رائعة للمرنم نزار فارس*

الترنيمة دى موجوده فى شريط ساكت ليه بتاع هايدى منتصر لمرنم تانى
بس صوت نزار فارس اكتر من رائع والترنيمة منه بجد رائعة
ميرسى ليكى يا بنت النعمة..ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## بنت النعمة (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رائعة للمرنم نزار فارس*

*سلام و نعمة اخت جينا
شكرا على مروركي​*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رائعة للمرنم نزار فارس*

شكرا بنت النعمة عيوني


----------



## hulk (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رائعة للمرنم نزار فارس*

شكرا على هذة الترنيمة الرائعة   و أرجو البحث عن ترنيمة "جبريل جاء يبشرك":yaka: للمرنم زياد شحاذة


----------



## ramezmikhael (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رائعة للمرنم نزار فارس*

fantastiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic go on
when u have songs put it plz


----------



## بنت النعمة (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رائعة للمرنم نزار فارس*

*سلام و نعمة اخي رامز
ياريت تكتب بالعربي لانو الانكليزي عندي مظروب:a82:​*


----------



## ramezmikhael (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رائعة للمرنم نزار فارس*

:gun:*im sorry i live in uk and have no arabic key board but i can write english arabic like that. . ana ma3andish keyboard 3arabi fa samhiny min fadlek,, rabina yebarkek   ramez*


----------



## LuckyPro (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمة


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ترنيمه رائعه جد شكرا الرب يباركك​


----------

